# Category Options for Best CL / or CS Award ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best CL/CS award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite CL or CS below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.

Please ensure that any suggestion is already entered into the MHF Campsite database so that others can see more detailed info on them


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Mr K. Fisher, Blythe Waters, Hampton Rd, Eastcote, Solihull B92 OJL .

Convenient for NEC - nice lake views, fishing site, stopped there end of November £12 a night with elec I think it was - and it poured with rain, but Sunday it was full of fishermen!!! mad lot, but very nice site - you avoid the M42 to get to NEC which means no queues!!!

Carol

Edited - CL (Caravan Club)


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

The CS (CCC) at Clawddnewydd near Ruthin, Wales. Not 100% level, but has the most stunning views over the Clwyd mountains, and the village is unbelievably firendly. This is *almost *an aire - in that it is part of a Community Hall/Shop development.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Edinburgh (Silverknowes) site. Caravan Club.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stalydene CL
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4031

"Attractions Nearby:	20 miles of North, East and South-facing coastline within 15 minutes drive!
Unbelievable lack of parking restrictions for motorhomes on a coast in Southern England.
Spitfire and Hurricane Memorial Museum & handy cafe.
Canterbury, Margate, Ramsgate, Broadstairs, Whitstable, Herne Bay, Sandwich, Deal ALL within 30 minutes.
Sarre working windmill.
The forgotton corner of England and motorhome friendly. What are you waiting for? "

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Santon Downham, Thetford, Norfolk.

Pete


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

The Grange,Salmonby,Lincs

Lovely location with a beautiful little fishing lake and a pub 300 mt away.  

steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

need some more options for this category, can anyone add any more to the thread ?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The Willows Grimsby

Kingsford Lodge, Colchester

Tomcat Farm, Ipswich

Burnthouse Farm, Ipswich

Top End Farm, Little Staughton

Little End Corner, Tetney



stew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Penn Hill, Bath - great one for seeing Bath
Silverhay Farm, Nethercott, Drimpton, Dorset (not far from Crewkerne)
Down Thomas, Plymouth


----------

